# Uber driver's demands for 2018



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.

Minimum fare $5.

Uber takes no more than 35% of the fare.

Support based in the US instead of some third world country through the app.

Uber encourages in app tipping and makes it obvious that it's now allowed.

Get rid of the ratings game altogether along with the current rating of every driver.

Service dog warning. Drivers will still follow their state's ADA laws but at least give the passenger a chance to warn us in advance.

Anything else?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sorry to break it to you, but 2018 will be the year of the rider.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

address on ping screen, no auto added pools, 4 star and below comments/reports can be seen and refuted


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Instead of driving the rest of the night making $8 and hour and zero tips (0 for 6) I turned my app off and went home. What an utter waste of time. I'm done for 2018.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lessthanminimum said:


> I'm done for 2018.


You mean you're done for 2017


----------



## Uberagan (Dec 28, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but 2018 will be the year of the rider.


Year of the Driverless


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

No I'm done for 2018. Cashed out deleted the app and retired after 3 weeks. There are lots of other jobs that pay minimum wage without all the risks and destroying your car.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

*turn on app and ignore all pings. *96% ex-drivers have guts to do this and bury uber in 2018.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


You expect Uber to reduce their profit and increase their costs?

Tips are very much obvious, those that aren't tipping don't want to.

Why do you need a Service Dog warning if you, the driver, intend to follow all state laws?

You think this will mean that only service animals will be "registered" with Uber? First, that violates ADA law and second, Uber cannot ask for any more verification than we, the drivers, can ask (2 questions) and the same people that will lie to you in person will also lie to Uber. That will not reduce any abuses. In fact, I'd be willing to wager that Uber wouldn't do any due diligence of requiring the two questions and it would be a simple "Check Mark" on the account settings if they have a service dog or not. Then Drivers will have no plausible deniability for canceling those trips.

In fact, making that the norm may mean more drivers are affected by Service Animals laws as they'll be easier to deactivate for non-compliance. Maybe that is a good idea!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

outface said:


> *turn on app and ignore all pings. *96% ex-drivers have guts to do this and bury uber in 2018.


lol if you're an ex driver doesn't take too much guts.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I 


steveK2016 said:


> You expect Uber to reduce their profit and increase their costs?
> 
> Tips are very much obvious, those that aren't tipping don't want to.
> 
> ...


love service animals. In fact I'd rather give animals a ride vs humans.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

A true cut of total fare and not smoke and mirrors.....our tips and ratings will be affected when passengers think we are the ones robbing them with the upfront pricing when it's Uber taking most, and we aren't even aware what they pay until after trips.

To be using my own car, gas, insurance and time along with paying my own taxes, to not know how much a fare pax is paying until after the trip is over is borderline criminal for a sub contractor.

I base my whole ride demeanor on what customers are paying. I worked for Hertz and counter reps, whom are paid very very nicely, knew exactly what price gouging customers were coming in and atleast prepared for the outraged customer paying $300 a day for an Altima or Camry. We are driving around customers and have no idea what Pax are paying to even give any damage control. We deserve full fare price minus the fees and shouldn't have to do damage Control on a subcontractor, not employee scale where they take 75%.....to me, that's employee status!!!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


That's not good enough. Minimum I repeat minimum needs to be $2.50 mi $.50 min $10 minimum. Anything less is unsustainable


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> Anything less is unsustainable


Agreed.

And yet here we are.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I never had a problem with service dogs and I have a blanket in the trunk.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

No rides under 2 miles, and/or a minimum of $5 fare for short distance rides to the driver, what Uber or Lyft charges the PAX for that, I do not care. Have the PAX think about the short ride before requesting it.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

No pools unless the first rider has to travel 20+ to their final destination.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

People really are not understanding costs and demand very well.

All an increase in rates will do, especially to $2.50 a mile for x, is bring every single driver back online. Hell, I would go online for that!

But then what? Driver supply just tripled and now pax are being priced out. Well, looks like its back to the bus for them!

Now suppy is up, demand is down. So you make more money per ride? What good will that do if you get 1 ride every 2 hours?

Drivers would still be in the exact same boat, just complaining at a different angle.

The rates are *not *the biggest problem today. Mathematically, the rates are sustainable if you were always carrying a pax, zero down time and stacked pings. It wouldn't make anyone rich, but a full time driver could make a living. That's why San Francisco drivers are able to make $2000 a week, he gets 3 trips an hour consistently over a 7 day day period.

Lower supply then allows for better surges during demand periods

The only solution is to restrict the supply but uber doesnt want that. They want every car on the road to be an uber. Why? $1000 earned by 30 drivers is the same $1000 earned by 100.

Theyd prefer supply saturation! It doesnt cut into their earnings. It doeant matter to them as it's the same money.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


When I saw the title of this thread I laughed. "Demands"


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> People really are not understanding costs and demand very well.
> 
> All an increase in rates will do, especially to $2.50 a mile for x, is bring every single driver back online. Hell, I would go online for that!
> 
> ...


Limiting supply would be a good idea, but it doesn't have to be absolute supply. They can limit the drivers online at any time and place.

"Sorry, too many drivers are in your area right now. Please go to nearby town A, town B, town C, or town D where drivers are needed if you wish to go online." They attempt to do this with the surges but that's not very efficient, it doesn't predict the demand ahead of time and have the drivers where they are when needed. It would be nice if drivers could make these decisions on their own and I surely would, but we don't have enough information. They've already screwed with the map on the pax app so it is difficult to see if there is a nearby populated area that's short on drivers. Now of course we never end up where we started when driving, and the guy who got sent to the outskirts will end up back downtown, but then it's his turn to drive downtown and the next guy to come online will get banished to the outskirts.

So that's the only demand I have to make: *more information!* I'd be willing to let them use the information they have to hold my hand and manage my shift for me for maximum efficiency, but if they're not willing to do that at least give me the info so I can do it myself.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Limiting supply would be a good idea, but it doesn't have to be absolute supply. They can limit the drivers online at any time and place.
> 
> "Sorry, too many drivers are in your area right now. Please go to nearby town A, town B, town C, or town D where drivers are needed if you wish to go online." They attempt to do this with the surges but that's not very efficient, it doesn't predict the demand ahead of time and have the drivers where they are when needed. It would be nice if drivers could make these decisions on their own and I surely would, but we don't have enough information. They've already screwed with the map on the pax app so it is difficult to see if there is a nearby populated area that's short on drivers. Now of course we never end up where we started when driving, and the guy who got sent to the outskirts will end up back downtown, but then it's his turn to drive downtown and the next guy to come online will get banished to the outskirts.
> 
> So that's the only demand I have to make: *more information!* I'd be willing to let them use the information they have to hold my hand and manage my shift for me for maximum efficiency, but if they're not willing to do that at least give me the info so I can do it myself.


Like i said, they don't want limited supply. They'd rather a Driver wait 20 minutes for a request than a Rider to wait 5 minutes for their ride.


----------



## jaysil (Jan 2, 2018)

Chasing surges is a joke. You get there and no rides because too many drivers or it goes away...


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Like i said, they don't want limited supply. They'd rather a Driver wait 20 minutes for a request than a Rider to wait 5 minutes for their ride.


In one sense they're right, they can't have riders waiting 20 minutes for a ride. But there are still riders who do, in the outlying areas, and a driver probably had to go 20 minutes to get them. Lose-lose.

They should work on making Uber more of a suburban service. There's the advantage of there being no competition from taxis out there. A permanent, small surge in the outlying areas (maybe 1.5x) would get more drivers lurking in the suburbs and make it a more reliable service, and the people living there can afford to pay it. When I take people to remote areas they always ask me if they're going to be able to get an Uber back, and I tell them I'll certainly come get them if I'm available, which is true, but the other part of that is if I'm not in the area and no one else is it might be a long wait.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> In one sense they're right, they can't have riders waiting 20 minutes for a ride. But there are still riders who do, in the outlying areas, and a driver probably had to go 20 minutes to get them. Lose-lose.
> 
> They should work on making Uber more of a suburban service. There's the advantage of there being no competition from taxis out there. A permanent, small surge in the outlying areas (maybe 1.5x) would get more drivers lurking in the suburbs and make it a more reliable service, and the people living there can afford to pay it. When I take people to remote areas they always ask me if they're going to be able to get an Uber back, and I tell them I'll certainly come get them if I'm available, which is true, but the other part of that is if I'm not in the area and no one else is it might be a long wait.


There's a reason theres no taxis out there.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but 2018 will be the year of the rider.


How long have you worked at corporate?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> There's a reason theres no taxis out there.


Yup...

People in the suburbs won't pay $2.00 a mile to go somewhere when it takes 15 miles to get ANYWHERE.

When uber raises it's rates (an inevitable) business in the suburbs will dry up faster than a wet towel in death valley.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but 2018 *every year* will be the year of the rider.


That'll save you having to update and re-post this next year.


steveK2016 said:


> Like i said, they don't want limited supply. They'd rather a Driver wait 20 minutes for a request than a Rider to wait 5 minutes for their ride.


And that, combined with pricing, is the chokehold they're using on the taxi industry.
Drivers - "Only a pawn in their game".


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


All this would do in my city is make the already barrel-scraping ants even more likely to come out. As it is, I can't make it worth my time to drive outside of peak surging times now. When you've got people willing to do a ride an hour to make $8 (and they exist in my city), raising the rates will just pull more people out, saturate it even further, and you'll end up with more per ride but less rides.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yup...
> 
> People in the suburbs won't pay $2.00 a mile to go somewhere when it takes 15 miles to get ANYWHERE.
> 
> When uber raises it's rates (an inevitable) business in the suburbs will dry up faster than a wet towel in death valley.


It's $3/mile for cabs in my area. i can honestly say I've never taken a cab in this city since I moved here many years ago. Nobody in the suburbs ever uses taxis for the reason you mention. Wait 20-30 min for it to get here and pay through the nose. It's crazy.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yup...
> 
> When uber raises it's rates (an inevitable) business in the suburbs will dry up faster than a wet towel in death valley.


What a metaphor!


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


Do you have a self-imposed deadline set to quit driving if your demands aren't met by a certain date?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


Your list looks pretty good.....but here is what I have heard about 2018:

Reducing losses is top of the list. Balancing the budget is mandated. Do not expect any increases in driver pay and if anything reductions in fares in certain markets.

Riders and Lyft are the focus. Keeping fares low to insure rider retention and under cutting Lyft's fares in certain markets.

Reworking the vetting process.

Resolve current litigation cases and prevent new cases.

Clamping down on drivers insurance policies. Forcing proof of ride share coverage.

Increasing driver count by 10,000 to 15,000 in the US. More ants equal more revenue.

New guidelines having to do with acceptance and cancellations.

Progressive marketing plans. May include TV ads and partnerships with other companies. Corporate accounts.

Advances in technology. (Not sure what they have in mind)

The following came from a new source.....

Uber may be looking for ways to deactivate drivers that share certain information with riders and or make disparaging statements about Uber and or Uber riders. Clamping down on audio video clips being publicly posted. Look for rider plants in your car. Watch what you say and do.

Drive safe.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Look for rider plants in your car. Watch what you say and do.












It's already started


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Add gas reimbursement while you're at it, why not add more to these wishful fantasies


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> A true cut of total fare and not smoke and mirrors.....our tips and ratings will be affected when passengers think we are the ones robbing them when it's Uber.


Already had a pax tell me he was convinced it was the driver who was in charge of deciding what fare to charge the pax before picking up.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

They should pay us the same + gas surcharge. Like any transportation company.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

All of you guys are a bunch of rude jerks for making fun of the OP for at least attempting to make our lives better. RUDE!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

What else can we do? All we can do is wait for 180 days of bullsh1t and cry more.

This company is going down hill. Run by monkeys with no plan.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


Send this over in a professional format to the so called "new management" and to the 180 days of changing Uber to better fill the needs of the drivers...they should listen to this list but they won't..


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I
> 
> love service animals. In fact I'd rather give animals a ride vs humans.


The problem is animals don't tip



BbKtKeanu said:


> When I saw the title of this thread I laughed. "Demands"


 Hurrah !

As long as there are drivers willing to work for next to nothing I see no hope for fair increases.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

gizmotheboss said:


> The problem is animals don't tip.


All even then.
Except - name the last animal to hit you up for mints or water.
Or an aux lead.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


All of that is rubbish. Actually the ping screen needs to have all the pertinent info of the ride. Pu. Do. Etc. est earnings. Like a lyft dcheduled ride screen. And rates need to be 2.50 mile. No more promotion bs. Game bs. Anything. That solves 99% of the problems.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

If you're driving for Uber in 2018, definitely stock up:


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but 2018 will be the year of the *investor*.


FIFY.

The rider and driver both get shafted with Upfront Pricing ®, and it's no coincidence.

We're no longer on a percentage pay, but rather time and mileage. The rider gets charged what Uber thinks they're willing to pay and the driver has a set pay table, which includes your base rate, your pay per mile and your pay per minute. Don't believe me? Check your fare details, sometimes Uber takes up to 50% of a rider's fare.

Or even better, go look at Charlotte NC's forum, they don't have surge anymore. They have a set price for higher demand on top of their base fare. So instead of 2.0x you get $5 plus the base fare. So if it was a $25 fare, instead of doubling it, you only made $30 and best believe that the pax got charged at least $80 with the normal multiplier.

Uber wants to make money. Historically speaking there has never been a plethora of money to be made in transporting people. This is the only way they can go about it to make things appealing for the IPO ™

2018 is the year of the investor because they really want to have an IPO ™ for 2019.


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


$1.10 a mile? U must not be thinking straight, after ubers 25% take (might be more tho) that leaves you with $.82 a mile lol. U must mean $2.10 a mile now that is what it should be at least, after uber's 25% cut that will leave u with $1.57 per mile, not bad but not good either. Drivers are working for peanuts and rates should return to where they were 3 or 4 years ago. Don't sell yourself short or lowball yourself and ask for the most, not the least. But what i would demand is for the per mile to be at least $2.50 per mile, still way cheaper than a taxi and fair enough for the passenger since they were originally paying that in the beginning and they weren't complaining. After uber's cut that leaves the per mile at $1.87, still way cheap and uber will have to raise rates eventually to be profitable to the investors who want maximum dividend returns on their investments, some are jumping ship already so i think its just a matter of time. Lyft will have to follow suit sooner or later since their investors want a big return.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> People really are not understanding costs and demand very well.
> 
> All an increase in rates will do, especially to $2.50 a mile for x, is bring every single driver back online. Hell, I would go online for that!
> 
> ...


Not sure why people struggle so mightily to understand this. Jacking up rates would of course pull more drivers on the road. If I could get the equivalent to a 2.5X surge, for example, all the time at the same amount of pings I currently get, I would drive more. As would others. Which would then increase driver density. And additionally the constantly higher rates would lower demand.

So some say okay let's limit supply. Now now they want to have taxi cab rates and artificial limits (like taxi cab license limits).

Rates will never go higher for uber drivers. Heck, even if those co-op apps got more popular so that uber wasn't taking as much of our ride and we ended up making more, we wouldn't see a decrease in demand for rides but we would see an increase in driver supply, so once again pings go down per driver.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Lessthanminimum said:


> Instead of driving the rest of the night making $8 and hour and zero tips (0 for 6) I turned my app off and went home. What an utter waste of time. I'm done for 2018.


That's what happens when you flood the market with taxi's. Uber drivers were warned of this, but laughed it off as "taxi drivers being afraid of their (Uber drivers) competition."

To the OP. Raising rates without placing caps on the number of drivers/cars won't help in the least. All it will do is put more drivers on the street fighting for a slice of the same sized pie.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> It's $3/mile for cabs in my area. i can honestly say I've never taken a cab in this city since I moved here many years ago. Nobody in the suburbs ever uses taxis for the reason you mention. Wait 20-30 min for it to get here and pay through the nose. It's crazy.


Nobody wants to pay a fare rate, but I bet you just love getting paid 2x (or more) surges.

I think the word you wanted was "hypocrite," not "crazy." ;-)


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I think many drivers would have their feathers unruffled by just ensuring five bucks per ride, regardless of distance. The same goes for cancellations. A driver never should receive less than $5.00 per run. Leave the rates the same if you want, even. I think most people would be satisfied with that (in addition to the long-distance pickup fee to protect drivers on the longer pings). In talking to new drivers, the minimum fare seems to be the biggest insult. In Phoenix, they're getting something like $2.82 for a minimum fare ride. If you brought that up to an even five, most of them would be thrilled and continue driving. . . a few extra months.

When you're hemorrhaging drivers, a few extra months is a very long time.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Your list looks pretty good.....but here is what I have heard about 2018:
> 
> Reducing losses is top of the list. Balancing the budget is mandated. Do not expect any increases in driver pay and if anything reductions in fares in certain markets.
> 
> ...





UBERPROcolorado said:


> Your list looks pretty good.....but here is what I have heard about 2018:
> 
> Reducing losses is top of the list. Balancing the budget is mandated. Do not expect any increases in driver pay and if anything reductions in fares in certain markets.
> 
> ...


Clamping down on litigation seems to be inconsistent with a few of these other goals (e.g. "New guidelines having to do with acceptance and cancellations" [depending on what they have in mind] and "Clamping down on audio video clips being publicly posted."). I really don't think Dara and company realized coming into Uber what a turd they stepped on. They seem clueless. This is a turd that will never be polished enough to make a profit.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Dumbest forum ever. Uber doesn't care what y'all think. There's thousands of desperate drivers willing to replace y'all. Nothing is going to change. Best thing you can do is stay logged on, accept rides, sit in your couch and cancel after a few minutes. Destroy Uber's service.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> Dumbest forum ever. Uber doesn't care what y'all think. .


We're talking to each other, not Uber.
You're not very bright, are you?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> Dumbest forum ever. Uber doesn't care what y'all think. There's thousands of desperate drivers willing to replace y'all. Nothing is going to change. Best thing you can do is stay logged on, accept rides, sit in your couch and cancel after a few minutes. Destroy Uber's service.


You say uber doesn't care what we think, there are thousands of desperate drivers to replace us, and nothing is going to change.

You then explain your preferred approach on how to actually exact change, in direct contradiction to your earlier assertions.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

idc about actual service animals. 

Ratings we need. Every low rated pax ive picked up was a problem


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're not very bright, are you?





ShinyAndChrome said:


> You say uber doesn't care what we think, there are thousands of desperate drivers to replace us, and nothing is going to change.
> 
> You then explain your preferred approach on how to actually exact change, in direct contradiction to your earlier assertions.


Like I said, dude is not very bright. newdriverintown


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

BbKtKeanu said:


> When I saw the title of this thread I laughed. "Demands"


Fight for what you want even if the probabilities are low. There have been crazier outcomes in life than a co raising rates to a fair price point


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> Fight for what you want even if the probabilities are low. There have been crazier outcomes in life than a co raising rates to a fair price point


The last election proved anything is possible!


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> In one sense they're right, they can't have riders waiting 20 minutes for a ride. But there are still riders who do, in the outlying areas, and a driver probably had to go 20 minutes to get them. Lose-lose.
> 
> They should work on making Uber more of a suburban service. There's the advantage of there being no competition from taxis out there. A permanent, small surge in the outlying areas (maybe 1.5x) would get more drivers lurking in the suburbs and make it a more reliable service, and the people living there can afford to pay it. When I take people to remote areas they always ask me if they're going to be able to get an Uber back, and I tell them I'll certainly come get them if I'm available, which is true, but the other part of that is if I'm not in the area and no one else is it might be a long wait.


Of ourse they can have riders waiting 20min. My food i order takes 20min, getting a cab takes 30. Waiting for the metro after getting there takes 10-15 + all the stops


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


Demands....... that's funny.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Pay the drivers on the same exact surge rate they charge the pax


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

There *needs* to be a rating system. No system.. drivers don't know if they're picking up good+ fares or a total A-holes. It's just that the current system needs to be improved, so consistent 4* (VG) ratings don't mean deactivation.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

geez 1.10 is still a 1985 rate, $1.50 a mile is minimum to cover costs & earn minimum wage stand for something

share spread eveywhere theyll never pin a strike here hurts the bottom line they earn refererring competition they want & need high churn & driver misery ramping up & gone next month till Independence day strike blitz

otherwise just screen rides & unmatch from every non tipped ride you didnt gross least $10 like an adult not some pre teen paperboy in the mid 80s you do have choices Uber respects data not humans unmatchung shows them data


















outface said:


> *turn on app and ignore all pings. *96% ex-drivers have guts to do this and bury uber in 2018.


holidays & bad weather days are fun 200+ riders every week see my ghost car & think a driver is close but no cigar

takethatfordatauber only 1 ride covers my costs & pays me for my time so i avoid 80+% of your coerced labor blank contracts that 96% of drivers cant figure out how to screen
















adults are supposed to own cars, poor people arent supposed to have chauffeurs & private drivers, cabs were and are never meant to be used daily, you are working for a ponzi scam that uses exploited coerced labor(i.e. slaves) so a handful of people at the top can cash out there is no possible way they can recoup the 11+ BILLION & 6.5+ million per day they have already lost, self driving cars will and cannot be possibly cheaper till least 2035, learn how to benefit it or don't, john gotti rewards the earners & gives two du dus about the peons

it would literally take 5 minutes to solve 90+% of their issues, imagine what we dont know from what we DO that they've already been found guilty of? this company is basically like a gas chamber for cars & people's livelyhoods infiltrate & profit while you can

if they cant show you the pick up address & least let you know the approx destination is 1-100 miles North East South West from you & give you least $10 to drive 1-5 miles risk your life & deliver 100-400# 1-5+ miles they DGAF about you or anything you stand for, they literally are spitting in your face & stealing from you if you don't unmatch you are saying please Sir can i have another as they steal a few more dollars from you. some people like being humiliated and keep doing it, others UNMATCH they dont want pax who use uber to aide & abett theft of services


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> address on ping screen, no auto added pools, 4 star and below comments/reports can be seen and refuted


You can see address on screen and you can no auto add additional pool riders.



at-007smartLP said:


> geez 1.10 is still a 1985 rate, $1.50 a mile is minimum to cover costs & earn minimum wage stand for something
> 
> share spread eveywhere theyll never pin a strike here hurts the bottom line they earn refererring competition they want & need high churn & driver misery ramping up & gone next month till Independence day strike blitz
> 
> ...


So you make an extra $20 a week is what your saying..4% acceptance and 25% of those you cancel seems like 2 rides a week.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> You can see address on screen and you can no auto add additional pool riders.
> 
> So you make an extra $20 a week is what your saying..4% acceptance and 25% of those you cancel seems like 2 rides a week.


1000 a week on 20-30 rides, every ride is 40 miles $45-75 an hour after gas a few times a week rematched for $100ish an hour on x/xl

less than 10% of my rides are less as if my cancel goes abive 30 ill take some to lower my rate or if i know i need to go to the store might as well get $2 gas

if i listened to uber like i did my first 90 days to learn area and figure out where to move it was 20-30 rides a day for a lot less its wirk smarter not harder over here thats why 4% of us make it past 1 year we dont work for free we efficient & educated like that, we get pings from the couch in great locations & paas the crap to the uneducated peons commuting from their slums & driving & running heat/ac cant compete with local vets so churn out & no matter what scam Uber comes up with next to fool new dummies it doesn't effect the experienced, uber needsus to show "see some drivers do make $30+ an hour" all 4% of us muah


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> People really are not understanding costs and demand very well.
> 
> All an increase in rates will do, especially to $2.50 a mile for x, is bring every single driver back online. Hell, I would go online for that!
> 
> ...


I think the Math is right but the Car will ultimately suck up the Profits.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> I think the Math is right but the Car will ultimately suck up the Profits.


If i got a ride every 2 hours & it was least $10 id say oh well wasnt doung anything this isnt full time im an independent contractor i can work whenever some time will be better than others oh well

but if i get 1-3 rides an hour that gross $12 or less so net less than minimum wage while putting my life at risk, finger effing mother earth, & devaluing my car 100xs faster we git some issues. thats current if i don't screen

its 2017 the minimum gross should be $10 and has been for over 10 years anything less is uber giving drivers golden showers, stealing from them, & sending their cars to the gas chamber

its a thin line between loss & profit & its least $5 more per ride for drivers to cover costs its basic math, 96% dont fail because they're being paid fair, if it was least minimum wage it be the best gig ever but its WAY less hence the 96% failure rate, the shuttering of exchange, the Ponzi referral bait & switch marketing...

i mean there is only really 1 ride in my entire market worth taking, the 10-20 mile rides not worth it if you taking the 1-10 miles rides that are never worth it....unless its magic day when you get a 1 minute away ping going exactly where you want to go & an automagic ping that returns you to your doorstep, ubers not even paying for miles you actually driving forget the dead head miles or miles yall warming up or cooling down driving in circles all day burning gas that they dont account for but heres .12 to drive an extra 5 miles for a pick up lmao, those miles not even in they equation i seriously think the entire country is mentally ill uber is so disconnected from drivers at this point its diabolic evil hey but amazons hiring & they start at the same $11 wage roseanne did at Wellman's plastics in 1989 so i guess thats just the job market, economy, & society that we leaving these folks, man that next crash gonna be fierce, stock up, way more tragedy than comedy only people had internet back than was doogie howser md, no cell phone bills gas & milk under $1 a gallon hmmmmmm

$2 haha i was watching an early 90s Seinfeld george offered to take jeeerrys trash down the hall for $2, the first episode of taxi in 78 or 79 the fare was $1.65 rider handed tony danza $2 & said keep the change & best believe she didn't just go a mile, brutus was stealing " good tipping fares" in 1950s popeye episodes and some markets are paying 1960s rates

but its real not 1985 real

its 2017 has the water or weed supply took away everyones self respect? unmatch 1 star stop accepting 4.7 pax farther than 7 minutes do something dows at 25K though hahahaha


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Year of the rider? Alright I'm giving this to everyone I think that you should make all passengers sign this before you begin the trip, and if they refuse then you can cancel the ride.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


You forgot the pot of gold.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> People really are not understanding costs and demand very well.
> 
> All an increase in rates will do, especially to $2.50 a mile for x, is bring every single driver back online. Hell, I would go online for that!
> 
> ...


You nailed the problem. Too much supply!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> That's not good enough. Minimum I repeat minimum needs to be $2.50 mi $.50 min $10 minimum. Anything less is unsustainable


Been driving since it was $2/mi - anything less is unsustainable & unacceptable.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Demands!!!!

Have you sent these demands to the corporate office or is venting on an anonymous internet forum enough satisfaction?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> 1000 a week on 20-30 rides, every ride is 40 miles $45-75 an hour after gas a few times a week rematched for $100ish an hour on x/xl
> 
> less than 10% of my rides are less as if my cancel goes abive 30 ill take some to lower my rate or if i know i need to go to the store might as well get $2 gas
> 
> if i listened to uber like i did my first 90 days to learn area and figure out where to move it was 20-30 rides a day for a lot less its wirk smarter not harder over here thats why 4% of us make it past 1 year we dont work for free we efficient & educated like that, we get pings from the couch in great locations & paas the crap to the uneducated peons commuting from their slums & driving & running heat/ac cant compete with local vets so churn out & no matter what scam Uber comes up with next to fool new dummies it doesn't effect the experienced, uber needsus to show "see some drivers do make $30+ an hour" all 4% of us muah


$1000 a week on 20 rides lmfao please man no need to lie. No one is believing that


----------



## Ihateyou (May 4, 2017)

Haha hahA

None of this is happening


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You expect Uber to reduce their profit and increase their costs?
> 
> Tips are very much obvious, those that aren't tipping don't want to.
> 
> ...


What profit?

Uber keeps telling everyone who will listen how they're supposedly losing billions a year - $5 billion last year alone.

The lying POS company has never opened their books, and in all likelihood the financial "leaks" were intentional on Uber's part.

It's to their advantage for the public and lawmakers to be convinced Uber is poverty stricken. It makes regulations such as employee status less likely than if they're making windfall profits.

High rates of Third World immigration provides Uber's ultimate weapon, which is their ability to replace any drivers who quit.

Their other weapon is govt's failure to enforce the laws on independent contractor status.

Barring govt intervention, Uber has no need to raise driver pay, and they won't.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> What profit?
> 
> Uber keeps telling everyone who will listen how they're supposedly losing billions a year - $5 billion last year alone.
> 
> ...


The IRS would audit them in a heart beat.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The IRS would audit them in a heart beat.


Only if they were dumb enough to lie to the IRS


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We're talking to each other, not Uber.
> You're not very bright, are you?


The reality hurts so much you have no other choice but to attack me personally instead of my argument. No need to say more. Have a great life Ubering because Uber isn't going to change anything. Just look at the 180 day of shit lmao


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

So now we have someone who claims Uber is making money and hiding the profits. Only one question remains WTF am I doing here.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> You say uber doesn't care what we think, there are thousands of desperate drivers to replace us, and nothing is going to change.
> 
> You then explain your preferred approach on how to actually exact change, in direct contradiction to your earlier assertions.


Can you even comprehend the English language? I never suggested nor explained an approach on how to "actually exact change." The word "exact", although it can be used as a verb in certain occasions, does not even fit in this sentence. 
I only stated people should fuuuck up the Uber system as a retaliation to the demeaning pay Uber offers. But no, you couldn't even grasp that simple concept.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> $1000 a week on 20 rides lmfao please man no need to lie. No one is believing that


paraphrase much? 20-30
x xl at $1 or $1.85 a miles airport 40 miles from my couch in an affluent area wuth lots of hotels 70 million tourists a year 20 million MORE than vegas peak months 2-7 rides a day non peak months 2-4

some times rematch si id say 10% of my rides are $100 an hour 10% are $70 xl an hour & 80% are $40 an hour i use technology for the $11 toll so my situation is unique i moved to this location because of the Uber fare, i didnt start uber because of some fraud ad or desperation i did it to learn a new city and get paid for it and took pretty much every ride first 90days to find best location & strategies

if not for us 4%ers really im a 1%er going on 3 years uber wouldn't be able to market us $40 an hour folks, we SCREEN & unmatch we tell the algorithm F U give this request to the new dummy willing to work for free this year not man enough to get the details to his blank contract before blindly working for free

we dont all fail wish i could say i felt bad believe me or don't numbers lie all the time proven math dont 96%+4%= 100%= some of us getting bank and 1971 minimum fare & 1960-1980s cab rates in 90% of markets means a whole lotta failures


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> Dumbest forum ever. Uber doesn't care what y'all think. There's thousands of desperate drivers willing to replace y'all. Nothing is going to change. Best thing you can do is stay logged on, accept rides, sit in your couch and cancel after a few minutes. Destroy Uber's service.





newdriverintown said:


> The reality hurts so much you have no other choice but to attack me personally instead of my argument. No need to say more. Have a great life Ubering because Uber isn't going to change anything. Just look at the 180 day of shit lmao


Ok I'll attack your argument. 
It's freaking stupid. You think you can destroy Uber? LMAO. Let me repeat what I said the first time. 
You're not very bright.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ok I'll attack your argument.
> It's freaking stupid. You think you can destroy Uber? LMAO. Let me repeat what I said the first time.
> You're not very bright.


I swear you're one of the most illiterate persons on this forum. Please learn to read and comprehend English before responding to anyone


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> So now we have someone who claims Uber is making money and hiding the profits. Only one question remains WTF am I doing here.


nah hiding profits & skimming like an old vegas casino a mile here a minute there short a toll on millions of rides a day when it takes 10+ replies to outsourced Filipino copy & paste illiterate bots to credit a few ents or bucks isnt worth it by design & now a few cashing out to the tune of billions

a company that has never turned a profit in the hole 13+ billion but the disgracced criminal ceo who lost 20 billy in "value" gonna bank with a billy after taxes cant make this ish up crime pays

new business model $5 footlongs for $1 we'll corner & disrupt the food market and our meth / crack sharing app brilliant


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> Please learn to read


You really got me where it hurts. 
Great comeback.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> Can you even comprehend the English language? I never suggested nor explained an approach on how to "actually exact change." The word "exact", although it can be used as a verb in certain occasions, does not even fit in this sentence.
> I only stated people should fuuuck up the Uber system as a retaliation to the demeaning pay Uber offers. But no, you couldn't even grasp that simple concept.


Pretty much the sort of butthurt response I expected. You just clownin' now.



newdriverintown said:


> I swear you're one of the most illiterate persons on this forum. Please learn to read and comprehend English before responding to anyone


How utterly banal. That's two of us who are lacking in English skills. A wise man on uberpeople.net once said



> The reality hurts so much you have no other choice but to attack me personally instead of my argument.


You should take his advice.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Pretty much the sort of butthurt response I expected. You just clownin' now.


Ah I see this clown's standard response when he's been beat is "you can't read and don't comprehend English"

I think I used those in elementary school.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> paraphrase much? 20-30
> x xl at $1 or $1.85 a miles airport 40 miles from my couch in an affluent area wuth lots of hotels 70 million tourists a year 20 million MORE than vegas peak months 2-7 rides a day non peak months 2-4
> 
> some times rematch si id say 10% of my rides are $100 an hour 10% are $70 xl an hour & 80% are $40 an hour i use technology for the $11 toll so my situation is unique i moved to this location because of the Uber fare, i didnt start uber because of some fraud ad or desperation i did it to learn a new city and get paid for it and took pretty much every ride first 90days to find best location & strategies
> ...


For one your posts are impossible to follow and understand. End a sentence with a period. Start a sentence with a capital. I don't think you make anywhere near the numbers you say because no one is making those numbers. Do you factor in the hours you spend declining rides and constantly looking at your phone for long rides. I really don't want you to respond because I won't understand what your trying to say.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

gizmotheboss said:


> The problem is animals don't tip
> 
> Hurrah !
> 
> As long as there are drivers willing to work for next to nothing I see no hope for fair increases.


Neither do humans.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The question shouldn't be, "What can we demand from Uber?" The question should be, "Can we demand from Uber?" If I was the decision maker at Uber, my answer would be, "No." 

A better question would be, "Can we make suggestions to Uber that would benefit drivers and not decrease Uber's income or add to Uber's costs?" My answer would be, "Yes."


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

bsliv said:


> The question shouldn't be, "What can we demand from Uber?" The question should be, "Can we demand from Uber?" If I was the decision maker at Uber, my answer would be, "No."
> 
> A better question would be, "Can we make suggestions to Uber that would benefit drivers and not decrease Uber's income or add to Uber's costs?" My answer would be, "Yes."


Uber has no income (in the states) they're operating at a loss. 
It's basically a ponzie scheme


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> Uber has no income (in the states) they're operating at a loss.
> It's basically a ponzie scheme


Profit = Income - Expenses. Minor point but they do have income. Their expenses happen to exceed their income. They even have profit, it just happens to be a negative number.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Profit = Income - Expenses. Minor point but they do have income. Their expenses happen to exceed their income. They even have profit, it just happens to be a negative number.


People like you bother my soul.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> I
> 
> love service animals. In fact I'd rather give animals a ride vs humans.


damn right! even Rakos and his friends are welcome! #TherapyMonkey


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> People like you bother my soul.


People like me? Tall people? Someone who points out other's errors? Or is it me simply being a cunning linguist?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Michael1230nj said:


> So now we have someone who claims Uber is making money and hiding the profits. Only one question remains WTF am I doing here.


They might be dispersing the profits up front to certain stakeholders, as "expenses".
The history of Ponzi schemes reveals who gets the early payouts - the instigators.
So Uber, the corporate entity, may well be making a loss.
An alternative theory would be that the instigators of this grandiose, world-wide taxi market conrol scheme are just plain stupid.
Your call, fellas!


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Uber is not a ponzi! Its just run by piss poor managers and drivers who cant organize to fight back. If we drivers ever got our sht together we could make corporate pull their own hair out.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> ..... drivers who cant organize to fight back. If we drivers ever got our sht together we could make corporate pull their own hair out.


They're gambling that you can't, due to the wide geographic spread, plus no real barrier to entry.
Plenty of ants still to hatch to cover off any disruption by the incumbents.
As to being, or not being, a Ponzi, only a collapse would reveal the facts, as ever with 'closed book' businesses.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> They're gambling that you can't, due to the wide geographic spread, plus no real barrier to entry.
> Plenty of ants still to hatch to cover off any disruption by the incumbents.
> As to being, or not being, a Ponzi, only a collapse would reveal the facts, as ever with 'closed book' businesses.


I think there is transparency with investors performing due diligence. Otherwise it would have been exposed by now. As you would agree this is no Madoff or Bennett Funding operation..there are legit operations that are simply weighed down by bloated operating costs. Coupling that with minimal fares that are explained as a requirement to "beat the competition" and we have the failure known as Uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but 2018 will be the year of the rider.


Let's meet somewhere in the middle,.I would accept 180 days of change


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

A 2nd stop, fine; $1 a minute other wise, call for 2nd ride.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber is a Ponzi Scheme it didn't start out as such but as the Numbers became Obvious it Morphed into One. SoftBanks investment is giving Uber more time to get to the Finish Line. The Revenue Generated not the Profit (There is None) will determine the Valuation when this Scam gets unloaded in the IPO offering.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And yet here we are.


Making $1500 in 40hrs


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

We need an IQ test for drivers.


----------



## Hihosilver (Sep 13, 2017)

1. More money.

2. More money.

3. More money.

4. More money.

5. More money.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> People really are not understanding costs and demand very well.
> 
> All an increase in rates will do, especially to $2.50 a mile for x, is bring every single driver back online. Hell, I would go online for that!
> 
> ...


I'm not going to over explain but you have multiple errors in you math.

The most obvious error is that SF market is $1.21 per mile and $0.22 per min. Not all markets are equal... Atlanta for instance is $0.75 per mile and $0.12 per min. Orlando is an insane $0.68 per mile.

Stating the SF drivers make $2000 per week because they are always busy is an incomplete truth that leans towards an intentional deception.

Additionally you are ignoring the fact that requesting a ride is a service request. You can not apply the same economic principles to the pax that you apply to the drivers:

If the rate dropped to $0.10 per mile the drivers *would *be priced out because they literally could not afford to operate their vehicles.
If the rates increased to $2 per mile some pax would stop requesting rides but some would not because the service would still be needed
Follow this hypothetical:
100 drivers and 200 requests at $____ per mile/min and the drivers averaged $___ per week
$____ per mile/min gets increased to $____ per mile/min and requests drop to 100 requests per 100 riders (-50% is an extreme market reaction)
Due to the increase in price the 100 drivers could still average the same $___ per week because they are being paid more

Now I know I did not factor in how many ex drivers would drive again (or how many current drivers would quit given the reduction in demand) but that is the whole point there are to many variables to try to make the claim you made.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

You can't have demands while being at their mercy. Get a sought out skill then you will have barging chips.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> People really are not understanding costs and demand very well.
> 
> All an increase in rates will do, especially to $2.50 a mile for x, is bring every single driver back online. Hell, I would go online for that!
> 
> ...


Every $1000 earned about $180-200 goes to fuel in a 25-30mpg car. You may of eaneed $1000 in your 100 hours of work but you only brought home $800. Meanwhile your car (the cash advance atm) got another 5,000 miles added to it and $0 towards replacement. What will you do when you have to replace your car? Oh of course how could I be so naive 1.) Take a loan (cash advance again on it)
2.) Take from the money you "earned" 300 -1000 working hours or more (your wage) to buy another mid mileage car.

Either way the "wage - the replacement of the car" is near 0.

Uber and Lyft are a great subsidy for your ride to and from work though on a destination filter.

Oh and fyi I wouldn't pick a family member up 5 miles away and drive them 2 miles for $3...why would I do it for a stranger? I would get my family member but you get what I'm saying.

When I was a kid we used to throw our buddy's a fiver for going wherever we went in their car, that was 20+ years ago!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> I never had a problem with service dogs and I have a blanket in the trunk.


You make the service dog ride on a blanket in the trunk? Great idea!



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> So that's the only demand I have to make: *more information!*


You are in no position to demand information from Uber. You are Uber's mushroom, a growth that is kept in dark and fed bu11$hit only when necessary.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Uber does not care what you guys say or think, you are peons who work for scraps.... stop complaining and asking for more pay, you are wasting your time..... get a real job or go back to school if you want to make actual money


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

james725 said:


> Uber does not care what you guys say or think, you are peons who work for scraps.... stop complaining and asking for more pay, you are wasting your time..... get a real job or go back to school if you want to make actual money


Thanks for opening my eyes James.

We need guys like you around here that are smarter than everyone else and can guide us to a better life.


----------



## Kawiz03 (Dec 20, 2015)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...











You Cali drivers are funny.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> That's not good enough. Minimum I repeat minimum needs to be $2.50 mi $.50 min $10 minimum. Anything less is unsustainable


Go drive for Uber Black. Simple enough


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kawiz03 said:


> You Cali drivers are funny.


Sacramento is hardly California


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ah I see this clown's standard response when he's been beat is "you can't read and don't comprehend English"
> 
> I think I used those in elementary school.


Ummm we are in an Uber forum, where, to be honest, most just have a HS diploma and I don't mean to offend saying that, so I have to write things at a low register. Dude, the joke's on you regardless of how want to take it. Uber isn't going to do shiiiit for you. You're still going to get pennies on the dollar for what you do. So again, the joke is on you and ShinyAndChrome ...


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but 2018 will be the year of the rider.


Every year is the year of the rider with this trash company! lol


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

TBone said:


> Go drive for Uber Black. Simple enough


Lol been there done that. Done Lux, Black and Select.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Uber is a BUST and a LOSER for all Investors, Tech Workers, Drivers, Riders, to break even Uber would have to raise fares higher than Taxi Cabs 
Remember when it goes public it will be a great SHORT GOOD Luck and I'll see you on the cab stand


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

2018: Uber driver demand equal pay..








Thats all you gonna get.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> 2018: Uber driver demand equal pay..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> *OK*
> 
> ...


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thanks for opening my eyes James.
> 
> We need guys like you around here that are smarter than everyone else and can guide us to a better life.


Sorry to offend you but it's all true and if you don't think it is then you are dillusional or just plain unintelligent.

Uber/Lyft and really any company does not care what some broke employee who is willing to work for next to nothing thinks or wants.

They will raise rates once they take over the market and use mostly driverless vehicles but until then they will continue to gain market share and build their brands by charging ridiculously low prices.


----------



## Irp (Jan 8, 2018)

outface said:


> *turn on app and ignore all pings. *96% ex-drivers have guts to do this and bury uber in 2018.


Better yet.. turn on app accept ping, do not start car. Leave cheap customer wondering where is the cheap ride.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

2018 uber technology should visit this forum


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

$2 minimum per mile. Uber takes 25% maximum of gross. Clearly show gross and net without screwing around. Consistently show pickup address on ping screen - not a brief flash in the alert bar. Hire smarter support techs. Fire the idiot support techs. Stop forbidding carriage of handguns and other tools of self-defense. Rein in or disband James River Insurance (borderline fraudsters). Don't shield abusive riders from the consequences of their actions. Institute some sort of procedure for deactivation to eliminate BS deactivations -- must state a clear reason and provide proof, justification, and appeals process. No more subsidizing stuff with investor money.


----------



## cjej71 (Dec 2, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> People really are not understanding costs and demand very well.
> 
> All an increase in rates will do, especially to $2.50 a mile for x, is bring every single driver back online. Hell, I would go online for that!
> 
> ...


Ya know what? This is one of the most intelligent posts I've seen on here yet! Kudos to you !


----------



## LogManNJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> lol if you're an ex driver doesn't take too much guts.


HAHA


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> Ummm we are in an Uber forum, where, to be honest, most just have a HS diploma and I don't mean to offend saying that, so I have to write things at a low register. Dude, the joke's on you regardless of how want to take it. Uber isn't going to do shiiiit for you. You're still going to get pennies on the dollar for what you do. So again, the joke is on you and ShinyAndChrome ...


Jokes on me? So you must not drive for Uber if the joke is not on you also.



james725 said:


> Sorry to offend you but it's all true and if you don't think it is then you are dillusional or just plain unintelligent.
> 
> Uber/Lyft and really any company does not care what some broke employee who is willing to work for next to nothing thinks or wants.
> 
> They will raise rates once they take over the market and use mostly driverless vehicles but until then they will continue to gain market share and build their brands by charging ridiculously low prices.


No one is offended. You think you're the first to figure this out and bring it to our attention?


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Jokes on me? So you must not drive for Uber if the joke is not on you also.


You guessed right. I can show you my $0 earnings if you'd like. Only way I'll do a ride is if Select is surging or I get Lyft Lux request. So yeah, joke's on you. Uber screws everyone left and right and that's not going to change ever.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> You guessed right. I can show you my $0 earnings if you'd like. Only way I'll do a ride is if Select is surging or I get Lyft Lux request. So yeah, joke's on you. Uber screws everyone left and right and that's not going to change ever.


If the joke is not on me, it must be on you.

Here are my earnings for the past 4 weeks.
And the $20 on Jan 1 week is just bleed over from nye night.
Let me know if you want to see my Lyft earnings. Very similar.










So nice try, but try again.



newdriverintown said:


> . Uber screws everyone left and right and that's not going to change ever.


Oh you think Uber doesn't screw you because you got a nice car? here's a big fat LOL for ya!


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If the joke is not on me, it must be on you.
> 
> Here are my earnings for the past 4 weeks.
> And the $20 on Jan 1 week is just bleed over from nye night.
> ...


Dude I don't know what you're trying to prove here; better yet I don't even know why you're trying to prove yourself to anyone. It's really so pathetic because I'll still have less earnings than you. What's funny is that you'll ask me to prove that, yet I never once asked you to prove anything. 
And I only wrote about Select to state that I won't even take Select rides unless they're surging. You're pathetic and a dumb ass. Go try feeling important somewhere else because you're not accomplishing anything. Yet, I still hope you find peace with yourself.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Irp said:


> Better yet.. turn on app accept ping, do not start car. Leave cheap customer wondering where is the cheap ride.


That's actually not a bad idea.

One random hour per week accept a call and wait it out until pax cancels.

Even with only 10% of drivers participating, a small message may get through.

Uber still won't give a good crap, but you never know!



Fargle said:


> $2 minimum per mile. Uber takes 25% maximum of gross. Clearly show gross and net without screwing around. Consistently show pickup address on ping screen - not a brief flash in the alert bar. Hire smarter support techs. Fire the idiot support techs. Stop forbidding carriage of handguns and other tools of self-defense. Rein in or disband James River Insurance (borderline fraudsters). Don't shield abusive riders from the consequences of their actions. Institute some sort of procedure for deactivation to eliminate BS deactivations -- must state a clear reason and provide proof, justification, and appeals process. No more subsidizing stuff with investor money.


*Great* post with the exception of the weapons.

(By the time you are in a position to effectively use your weapon, you are no longer in _imminent_ danger.)

Please DM to debate. No need to clog up the thread.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> What's funny is that you'll ask me to prove that, yet I never once asked you to prove anything.
> .


No, what's funny is that you're the one that brought up earnings and offered to show them to me. But no, I didn't ask you to prove it. So you're wrong about that. 
I showed you my earnings to prove to you that you were wrong about me. You come on like you're so cool because we're all getting pennies on the dollar and you only take surge select. Don't make assumptions son.



newdriverintown said:


> You're pathetic and a dumb ass.


Classy. Very classy for someone that came on this thread calling this a dumb forum and complaining that I was attacking you personally.
Way to go champ!


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

UberXking said:


> We need an IQ test for drivers.


Do the drivers need to pass or fail the test?


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No, what's funny is that you're the one that brought up earnings and offered to show them to me. But no, I didn't ask you to prove it. So you're wrong about that.
> I showed you my earnings to prove to you that you were wrong about me. You come on like you're so cool because we're all getting pennies on the dollar and you only take surge select. Don't make assumptions son.
> 
> Classy. Very classy for someone that came on this thread calling this a dumb forum and complaining that I was attacking you personally.
> Way to go champ!


Yeah you can twist it how you'd like. Good day to you sir. Because I see you'll never give up.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Drivers need to fail the iq test, uber needs people with nice cars insurance gas credit cards drivers licences and health tests a $300-$800 phone and $50-$100 service plan. With a clean driving record and can pass a background check. Who are stupid enough to work for free and not complain. I can't even afford lube right now. People who can offer exceptional service for minimum fares and no tips. It's crazy when you think about it. It's the year of the VIP uber rider idiots.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


 I agree with the $5 min fare.....I would also like the fare to be for two passengers in X....if they have 3 pax it should be an extra $1 to the driver and 4 pax should be $2 extra....all to the driver... uber should not make any of this extra charge...All transportation companies charge more for extra weight and space...Hell if there are 4 pax they can share the extra fare among themselves....its only $2....I know its small but its something....


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I would like to see if a rider wishes to post a complaint that they identify themselves instead of hiding anonymously behind their phone in order to get free rides or credits for their ride.


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> People really are not understanding costs and demand very well.
> 
> All an increase in rates will do, especially to $2.50 a mile for x, is bring every single driver back online. Hell, I would go online for that!
> 
> ...


In a country that wants a 15 dollar minimum wage, something like Uber fares should have a minimum, yes?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

applesvt said:


> In a country that wants a 15 dollar minimum wage, something like Uber fares should have a minimum, yes?


It does have a minimum fare and I wholeheartedly and unequivocally disagree with a $15 minimum wage. Any such increase will only be passed onto the consumer, which all of us are consumers whether you make minimum wage or more.

If You want to make more than minimum wage, learn a skill that pays more than minimum.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Better pay - minimum of $1.10/mile $0.50/minute for the lowest markets.
> 
> Minimum fare $5.
> 
> ...


CHANGE TO 20% FOR POOL, 25% FOR UBERX, AND 27% FOR XL AND ABOVE.
CHANGE MINIMUM FARE TO $5.00 DRIVER'S COMMISSION.
MOVE APP TIPPING SO IT COMES UP RIGHT AFTER TRIP COMPLETION OR BEFORE RATING
MAKE DRIVER TO RATE PASSENGER OPTIONAL.
ALLOW FOR CHALLENGE TO RIDER RATING OF DRIVER OR MAKE RATING FOR INFORMATION ONLY AND NON-ACTION LIKE IGNORED TRIPS.
HAVE A SPECIAL CLASSIFICATION FOR UNACCOMPANIED MINORS - DRIVER OPTION AND SURCHARGE IF ACCEPTED.



dnlbaboof said:


> address on ping screen, no auto added pools, 4 star and below comments/reports can be seen and refuted


THE ADDRESS USED TO BE ON THE PING SCREEN WITHOUT THAT LITTLE BITTY MAP THAT IS ABSOLUTELY USELESS. SOME JERK AT UBER HAD A NIGHTMARE AND CAME UP WITH THAT MAKE, PROBABLY COPING THE DUMB LYFT SCREEN.



steveK2016 said:


> You expect Uber to reduce their profit and increase their costs?
> 
> Tips are very much obvious, those that aren't tipping don't want to.
> 
> ...


APP TIPS ARE SHOWN AFTER THE RIDER RATES THE DRIVER. NO RATING, NP TIP.
UBER IS ALREADY LOOSING MONEY SO THEY DON'T MAKE A PROFIT. THEY SHOULD ADJUST RATES TO MAKE A PROFIT AND THEN DRIVERS WILL TOO.



applesvt said:


> In a country that wants a 15 dollar minimum wage, something like Uber fares should have a minimum, yes?


YES, YES, AND YES!!!
I'M SURE UBER COULD ADJUST FARES SO THE AVERAGE TRIPS PER HOUR EQUAL AT LEAST $15.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sacramento is hardly California


Um, Sacramento is the *capital *of California

If it makes you feel better, I've been on "strike" for over a year now and haven't taken any rides, waiting for conditions to improve. If you all followed my lead (enough uber drivers, not just here) maybe we would have a struck a hard enough blow by now


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

driverguy77 said:


> Um, Sacramento is the *capital *of California
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I've been on "strike" for over a year now and haven't taken any rides, waiting for conditions to improve. If you all followed my lead (enough uber drivers, not just here) maybe we would have a struck a hard enough blow by now


Too many desperate drivers and an extremely low bar for entry.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> A true cut of total fare and not smoke and mirrors.....our tips and ratings will be affected when passengers think we are the ones robbing them with the upfront pricing when it's Uber taking most, and we aren't even aware what they pay until after trips.
> 
> To be using my own car, gas, insurance and time along with paying my own taxes, to not know how much a fare pax is paying until after the trip is over is borderline criminal for a sub contractor.
> 
> I base my whole ride demeanor on what customers are paying. I worked for Hertz and counter reps, whom are paid very very nicely, knew exactly what price gouging customers were coming in and atleast prepared for the outraged customer paying $300 a day for an Altima or Camry. We are driving around customers and have no idea what Pax are paying to even give any damage control. We deserve full fare price minus the fees and shouldn't have to do damage Control on a subcontractor, not employee scale where they take 75%.....to me, that's employee status!!!


Is this still a debate? I thought everyone knew we were really below minimum wage employees?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Is this still a debate? I thought everyone knew we were really below minimum wage employees?


Yeah but we are the boss which is what everyone wants.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah but we are the boss which is what everyone wants.


U can be the boss of any job anywhere when they only pay you $2 hourly with no benefits.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but 2018 will be the year of the rider.


So everything stays the same in 2018?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> So everything stays the same in 2018?


No.

180 days of change coming for rider later this year.

Uber is promising:

Less surges
Less cancel fees
More amenities 
More stops
More tip option not showing up in app

and a few more that we cant disclose yet.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

We can all do something else, just like we did before Uber existed.


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

I do pray Neil that you got a 1.8x or higher to the promised land...


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> For one your posts are impossible to follow and understand. End a sentence with a period. Start a sentence with a capital. I don't think you make anywhere near the numbers you say because no one is making those numbers. Do you factor in the hours you spend declining rides and constantly looking at your phone for long rides. I really don't want you to respond because I won't understand what your trying to say.


nope im laying in the bed watching cnbc or sports center or porn or whatever sometimes in the shower on the toilet masturbating while the cockroaches circle around me burning gas parked to stay warm or cool till they fail like 96% do...

4% of us make that and for a reason they cant get rid of us otherwise they couldn't say drivers make over $40 an hour lmao

neva got paid for my sentence structure or grammar thanks for the ad homeinem believe me or dont screen or dont unmatch or dont ignore or dont

i make 1000+ a week AFTER gas in a 10 year old xl vehicle so no depreciation at a job 96% of people fail at on 1- 7 rides a DAY, my first few weeks it was 20-30 rides a day for the same, i dont care about grammar & sentence structure you cant tell me ish.. i screem ALL my rides & have 1 starred & unmatched from hundreds of locals over the years... now you can drive close start trip see destination & cancel with no penalty so its more of a gold mine rather cancel lose a buck than accept lose 3 & be offline 20 minites missing a ride that actually covers my costs, eyez noze dummi pass them rides to the plebs...dey dont no know betta...

so many choices


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Screwber and it's silly copy Lyft will not change anything in favor of drivers 
Unless drivers collectively did something which by it's self unlikely to happen


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

UBER IS TAKING UP TO 75% FROM DRIVER'S PAYOUT ON EVERY TRIP WHERE I LIVE .


----------



## Nathanbr2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Distance to pickup, Along with Time to get to the pickup.

And please bump the "pickup fee" up some. $0.75 is pathetic.


----------

